# Couple of ripples in the road this week, but made it through and...



## Buck Jones (Jun 4, 2005)

Just got home this afternoon, so had to skim through all those personal messages and prayers you all were so kind to extend upon my behalf. Obviously, they worked!Doctors told me things were cut pretty closely and I had almost run completely out of time. More than one person used the word "miracle"

I, the Missus, and my family are beholden to you for all of that, and I, particularly, thank you from the bottom of a heart that might not have made it here were it not for all of your concern.

Rabbit people are wonderful people! Thanks for being in my corner.

Buck


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 4, 2005)

YAY! I AM SO GLAD YOU ARE HOME!

Safe and sound!!









~Amy


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW!!!:shock: I thought last I hadread we were thinking Monday you might be out! Incredible!! Glad to seeya back!!!! Glad your feeling better!! Take it easy and don'toverdo it! We're not going anywhere! 

You and Corky had a rough week, thats for sure!! He is sending you someextra bunny kisses...he ended up with a surplus after surgery for somereason...and thought you could use a couple! He wants youto know he thinks your a very brave bunny...(hey, thats what hesaid...:shrug: )

He hopesyou don't look like this after your rough week andthat they aren't making you wear a lampshade over your head! :


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, Buck. I'm so glad you're alright, you hadme so worried. It truly was a miracle, you are a wonderful person,you've made a difference to so many people with your knowledge andadvice on bunnies. I'm so happy to hear it's going well now. We stillneed ya!

Love,

Ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 4, 2005)

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad to see you again! :jumpforjoy:

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 4, 2005)

YEAH BUCK! Welcome back.

Just a cute story. I was reading my husband all about "Buck"and his battle this week. Because I rarely share with Artabout people on this board, he said, "Why are they fighting so hard fora rabbit?". In other words - he thought "Buck" was a rabbitthat was in the hospital with diabetes, etc.

Once he understood he said, "aha...now I understand why you keep checking the board for updates...."

:-D

"The Momminator" Peg


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

YAY!



Rose


----------



## onnie (Jun 4, 2005)

Fantastic news'welcome back Buck:hug::kiss::clap::groupparty:


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome back Buck. Us guys need to hang around here.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad to see you are back.It's been a tough week for you and your entire family. Theprayers of all these people helped you through it, but mostly, yourenduring spirit got you though. Keep resting and recuperating-- we need you around here.



andbunny kisses.

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil,Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily and Abby


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jun 4, 2005)

Buck, you don't know how relieved I/we are tohave you back with us. I believe it was touch and go back then? I am soglad your home now where you belong. I can't believe you have logged onso soon after coming out of the hospital. You really are something elsemy friend.

You will still be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care and look after yourself.

Vickie xx:hug:


----------



## Ty-bee (Jun 4, 2005)

What a wonderful post to see! I'm not having agood day at all today but I can sure say this brought a smile to myface. So glad to hear you're home Buck and I'm sure you're just ashappy to be there. You take it easy now...we wouldn't want you back inthe hospital anytime soon!

Welcome Back!

Shannon


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome Back Buck! :groupparty:What a great wayto end the week!!! Look forward to your words of wisdom andvalueable incites. (no pressure though)


----------



## irishmist (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad to see you back and well, after all the rotten things this week it is nice to have a ray of sunshine peek in!

Bless you

Susan


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 4, 2005)

Bless you and the Missus! We will keepthe prayers and good thoughtsgoing for your continued goodhealth for many, many years to come!


----------



##  (Jun 4, 2005)

So Glad to see You back Buck , :bouquet:

Very Pleased you camethru with out havingto eat anymore of that nastyhospital food ., I place it rightthere along with Kaytee colored. "looks like food , smellslike food, tastes like crap butyou can survive on it " .lol

Rest , rest rest We will stillbe here for you , butwe dont want you to over do it .:sleep:


----------



## pamela227 (Jun 4, 2005)

So glad to hear you are back home Buck! Rest up, relax and take it easy! 
~pam
:groupparty::wave::hug::sleep::bath::bunnydance:


----------



## Ally (Jun 4, 2005)

:colors::jumpforjoy::ele::bunnydance:WOO HOO!!:dude::clap:

[align=center]:hug::wave:WELCOME BACK!!!!!!:sunshine::highfive:[/align]
[align=center]:yes::dancing:[/align]
[align=center]Ally[/align]


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome back Buck!!! I am glad your feeling better. 

Cristy


----------



## Lynda (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome Home!!

Take it easy and don't overdo!


----------



## Meganc731 (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome home Buck.... welcome home


----------



## lucylocket (Jun 5, 2005)

to a sincere friend 

glad your back home

love you lots 

varna tony adrian and off course the big loose 

short for lucy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pamnock (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome back old friend -- the internet wouldn't be the same without you rangepansy:



Pam


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so glad!:sunshine:it's amirical! :bunnydance:I can't wait to get a hug :hug:

Sebastians Little girl


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome back Buck! It's been aroughweek in bunnylandaround here....what a ray ofsunshine to see you are home and recuperating.

:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2005)

Wellthis has certainly cheered my week up immensely. Welcome Home,Buck. Youhad us all so worried. I am just so relieved you are on the road torecovery. Take good care of yourself - plenty of R &amp; R. Alllove and best wishes to you and your Missus :hug:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 5, 2005)

So glad you're home and doing better!!!

~Jim


----------



## Lindsey (Jun 5, 2005)

Its great to have you back! You've sure been missed!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Buck,

So glad you're able to come back to the forum. Hope you arefeeling better. We need positive and good things onthis forum. :dude:

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 5, 2005)

SOOOOO glad to see you're back, Buck. We missed you terribly!

Love,

Laura


----------



## holland (Jun 5, 2005)

I've been so busy this weekend, this is thefirst time I've gotten on-line today. So glad to see and read all ofthe good news. Take iteasy and you'll still be in my prayers.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome back!!! :balloons:Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## lyndsy (Jun 5, 2005)

:groupparty::groupparty:

YAY! Welcome back Buck!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear you're doing so well!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## kpc (Jun 5, 2005)

Buck
I am so glad to see that you are doing better,I have missed your advice to everyone 
kim


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome home, Buck!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Saffy (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello! I've not been on for a while due to work, but I justwanted to add my bit to this post. Soglad to hear things are getting better for you - my thoughts are withyou and your family. x (hug)


----------



## black_jack (Jun 7, 2005)

jusy saw another post u wrote earlier and am so glad u r back :bouquet:

hope u feel better soon.

black_jack xx


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 7, 2005)

:balloons:welocme back buck!:balloons: im gladyour feeling better!! its gr8 your backnow!!!:groupparty::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors:luv jane,fluffy, muffin, buttons, frosty xxx


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 19, 2005)

I was looking forsomething and foundthis...


----------



## pamnock (Jul 19, 2005)

We certainly made it clear how much we missed him :rose:

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 19, 2005)

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> I was looking for something andfoundthis...??
> 
> ?




onder: Interesting. 

Quite a coincidence you found this title after yesterday, hmm?

Buck's watching out over you and letting you know he sees what's happening. 

"Coincidence is God's way of remaining anonymous." When the coincidencegoes to a loved one that's 'deceased', I do believe that is their wayof remaining anonymous.

Thoughts and prayers wrapped with love for you and yours, Raspberry.

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, this made me cry. :tears2:

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 19, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> onder: Interesting.
> 
> Quite a coincidence you found this title after yesterday, hmm?
> 
> ...


Well.......that was totally lost on meuntil you pointed it out. Maybe he is watching out forus....


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 19, 2005)

"...Maybe..."?

I'd say that's a direct connection considering the timing.

:angel: :bunnyangel:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jul 19, 2005)

there really is nosuch thing as coincidence , everythinghappens for a reason , Listento whats around youtheres always hidden messagesand meanings.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> there really is nosuch thing as coincidence , everythinghappens for a reason , Listento whats around youtheres always hidden messagesand meanings.




Thank you for the reminder, Gypsy. It's comforting and sometimes I need to remember that.



-Carolyn


----------

